# Feathers coming in slow?



## langreck26 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a couple 7 week old drizzles and they have some feathers but are bald over 50% of their body. All of my other chicks are fully feathered now. Is this common for this breed or is something wrong with my chicks?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I have what I call my "ugly brahma"!


He feathered out so weird! Like his entire belly and back had no feathers up until recently. He is now 11 weeks but still looks weird. He has feathers but they just aren't the same. Not sure what is going in with him but he is kind of my favorite.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I am curious about this too so I am hoping for additional experiences with this.


----------



## langreck26 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well I did ask the hatchery about it and they said that they are just slow to feather out and nothing is wrong with them. I am still suspicious because their backs seem completely bald and show no sign of growing feathers. I guess time will tell.


----------

